# Dymo labelwriter 450 add-in not working on Excel 2016 (Mac)



## samwibble (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,

I've tried all the downloads possible but I still cannot get the Dymo label add-in working on Excel 2016, which I have just upgraded to. 

It's annoying as it worked great on Office 2011.

I've tried Dymo Label Software versions 8.5.3, 8.5.4, 8.6 - all of which say they support Office 2016, and I've fully deleted everything and reinstalled, but the add-in is always nowhere to be seen. 

Can anyone help? It would be great to print labels straight from Excel again as it's so timesaving. I've tried Dymo support who suggested doing all the above, which didn't work, and they haven't been able to help me further. 

Does anyone have a copy of the add-in file, even?

Many thanks for your help in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you tell the Dymo people you're on a Mac?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Dynamo add-ins are based on the _COM_ technology which doesn't exists on MACs.
Microsoft and Apple are considering addons in future releases of Microsoft Office


----------

